# one of the first compounds



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

HI;every one . I have what i think is one of the first compound bows made,but need some help identify it.
it looks like one of the first jennings but it has a bear sight window built in like was in the super kodiaks & the tournment polor recurves. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kansas Jack. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! Any pics?


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## redj (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk. 

Sorry, no help on the bow ID.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from Washington State. Welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------

